# Waypoint California - My First Soil Test Results, Need help



## LawnScrub (Jun 4, 2020)

My results came back and I need help reading my soil analysis. I am looking to overseed with TTTF this fall.

First I want to provide some information as it was hard for me to find any information for soil testing in California. The Waypoint Analytical website doesn't really show you how or where to send in your soil sample as I had to call them to find out.

I am located in Southern California, and they recommend the Anaheim location. The form to fill out is a bit different then what I have seen. They recommend me to choose the A17 Complete nutrient test. Which cost about $55. Be careful as they will try to charge you $117 for soil test + recommendations. The recommendation cost an extra $62. I was able to talk to a Dr. at Waypoint and he said I should decline the recommendation, its more for landscapers that need an official written recommendation. Below is the form I used.



Go to the https://waypointanalytical.com/Contact page and see which location is near you. Also here is where I able to find the address to ship my soil sample to, as the form did not include an address.

My Steps:
1. Gather up to 1 Qrt of soil sample
2. Fill out form: https://waypointanalytical.com/SubmittalSheets
3. Package soil in shipping box
4. Send it in to the closes Waypoint Analytical facility: https://waypointanalytical.com/Contact
5. They will call you once they received the soil and collect payment for the testing.
6. The next day I received my results.

And finally here are my results. Any help would be appreciated:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Next time, you can send your soil to TN waypoint and save some $$$. Currently, USPS is a flat fee anywhere in the continental USA.

Your pH is on the high side. So learn how to work around it with AMS and FAS.

Phosphorus can use a boost. You are fine on potassium. Iron is low, but it is also not that available with your pH.

Check the soil remediation guide for products/options.


----------



## LawnScrub (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks @g-man. I was about to send it in to TN, but I called them first and they recommend using my local branch. Their reason was that they are specialize in that zone for the soil. I will try the TN branch next time.

For the AMS and FAS the rates I see are:
Cool Season Grass
2.0 oz of Ferrous Sulfate (0.4oz of Fe)
1.7 oz of Ammonium Sulfate
1 Gallon of Water(preferably Hot or Warm)

I'm new to liquid fertilizer but got a pump spray. Is this just for keeping my grass nice and green? Also do I still need to apply seasonal fertilizer and what NPK ratio should I be using?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A nitrogen only fert with a few applications of a phosphorus one thru the year.. You can look at "starter fertilizers" which are mainly P with some N. No need for any potassium.

The FAS is for color and to avoid chlorosis.


----------



## LawnScrub (Jun 4, 2020)

I am planning on overseeding this fall and wondering if I need to apply any starter fertilizer at seeding. I don't want my current grass to out compete my new seedlings. Would it be better to apply it 2-3 weeks after germination?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2-3 weeks after germination.


----------



## SteinkeBeyer (Sep 22, 2020)

There are two different locations in TN.
Which one should I send my soil sample to? Jackson or Memphis?

Waypoint Analytical Tennessee, Inc.
Jackson Office
2269 Dr. F.E. Wright Dr
Jackson, TN 38305
Phone: 731.423.5330
Fax: 731.423.5326
Support: [email protected]

Waypoint Analytical Tennessee, LLC.
Memphis Office
2790 Whitten Rd
Memphis, TN 38133
Toll Free: 800.264.4522
Phone: 901.213.2400
Fax: 901.213.2440
Support: [email protected]


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Memphis


----------



## SteinkeBeyer (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

